# looking for a quite Hang On back skimmer for 54 tank



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

i have a Coralife Super Skimmer 65 G, it makes so much noise and great bulbbels into tank!  , any suggestion! thx


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Check this one out, i never use a HOB but i do have an reef octopus 2000 and i love it, best bang for your buck!
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39910


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thank you!


----------

